# Ex-Installers...What are you doing now?



## JayinMI

For those of you who have moved on, what are you doing now? Especially interested if they allow you to use your "installer" skills.

Jay


----------



## oldturd

Lets see... Since I stopped installing professionally, I've held several positions. I was a Project Manager for and HVAC T&B firm, Machine Design Engineer for Kimberly Clark, VIP Aircraft Design Engineer at a place here in San Antonio, Design Engineer at a place that did electric and hybrid conversions on all type of vehicles and now I'm a Design Engineer working for the Government. The skills I learned doing car audio have proven invaluable. I would say I use the practical hands on skills, troubleshooting and planning skills just as much as my degree. When I get out in the field those skills save my butt. I'm currently working on my Master's in Mechanical Engineering and plan on testing for my PE this year. My favorite jobs so far have been the ones where I get to work with my hands. Be it fabricating parts or troubleshooting in the field. The ones where I sit behind a desk and design all day are nice in the fact that I'm in the A/C all day but they can get a little repetitious and somewhat boring over time. 

You looking for a new line of work?


----------



## kwhitelaw

installed from '97-'08.

took '09 off

been doing real estate since, a little car and home audio from time to time but schedule doesn't really allow it.

glad I got out of the industry. it was killing me..prefer it as a hobby now


----------



## envisionelec

Amateur install career (and my first business): 1989-1992. Loved it.
Professional install career: 1993-2000. Hated it.
60's-80's Solid State vintage receiver repair shop (my second business): 1997-2003. Loved it.
Design Engineer for my own company (part time), 1999-2011. Love it.
Engineering Tech for Eastman Kodak (full time), 2004-2011. Meh. It pays (some) of the bills...

I'll never go back to installing. I hate it to this day. Everything about it. My only reasons for enjoying anything in car audio is for the fidelity of reproduced sound.


----------



## so cal eddie

Nursing school now!! A bit of a change, but I couldn't handle the ups and downs of the industry. Even working at top shops can be frustrating when one month is fantasitc, but the next month I would make half as much. That sucked. I had to have something more stable, but I still install on the side.


----------



## kc8flb

Installed from 1996 to 2003. Worked my way through automotive design engineering school. Been at a major automotive oem working in body, seats and interior design. Now I am in the process , methods and training side.

My install experience definitely helps me in my career.

KC8FLB


----------



## JayinMI

A friend of mine installed for a few years and then worked at a Hot Rod/Fab shop for a little while while finishing his engineering degree. I see alot of engineers who went right into a job out of school and have no real world experience. They have a hard time understanding why their theory doesn't always apply. I think those people who move in to engineering after doing something more "hands-on" are better. 

Working on cars every day, I see alot of stuff that was clearly designed by engineers who have never worked on a real car a day in their life! 

Jay


----------



## kc8flb

JayinMI said:


> A friend of mine installed for a few years and then worked at a Hot Rod/Fab shop for a little while while finishing his engineering degree. I see alot of engineers who went right into a job out of school and have no real world experience. They have a hard time understanding why their theory doesn't always apply. I think those people who move in to engineering after doing something more "hands-on" are better.
> 
> Working on cars every day, I see alot of stuff that was clearly designed by engineers who have never worked on a real car a day in their life!
> 
> Jay


Believe it or not, there are real good reasons for pretty much everything goofy that we see in an automobile. Whether it is for durability, nvh (reducing noise, vibration and harshness) or manufacturing, that goofy thing is there to support some kind of vehicle requirement.


----------



## JayinMI

The biggest one being price, I bet. 

Jay


----------



## ttocs388

I worked as installer for 5 yrs before I realized that I wanted a little more from life. I work that way through school and then went to work for intel after graduating. I was pretty well burned out by that point(fairly common in this industry) and was happy to have a job not in a hot/cold garage for a change. After a few years of that I started to think installing was fun again since it was not a job anymore and got back into it in az. I only worked 14 days a month at intel and had too much time off so I found a local high-end shop that didn't always need a 4th installer but liked the idea that if they did get busy they could call me in. I liked it because I could prettymuch write my own schedule and tell them yes or no depending on if I wanted to or I had stuff already going on with my 4 day weekend. Funniest thing is that the install job used more of my degree then I ever did at intel.

The general wiring can be handy but honestly the industry is fairly specific and doesn't really transfer into many areas outside the industry. Installers are happy if they work their way up into one of the big companies and it can happen but you will either need to be REALLY good or might need a degree of some type.


----------



## Chaos

JayinMI said:


> Working on cars every day, I see alot of stuff that was clearly designed by engineers who have never worked on a real car a day in their life!


I have that same thought nearly every time I work on the dash of late-model GM sedans! I swear, some of the engineers that must have developed each part have never even spoken directly to each other, let alone collaborated!

I actually have a fairly unique perspective on this, because my "day job" is product design & development for a commercial fabrication firm. I spend a lot of time implementing prototype designs for new products and/or product modifications into manufacturing, and then dealing with the inevitable compromises. 

It's amazing how often a good idea or a great design has to be altered from its optimum form in order to satisfy costs. Whether it be tooling, supplier or labor issues there is always something that has got to give.

In contrast, working in a mobile electronics bay represents the other end of the spectrum for me. At one job, I'm on the engineering side, developing the parts and processes that the client will put into service. On the other, I'm the one who has to work with what the manufacturer has produced, and then find a way to "get it done" in order to integrate whatever aftermarket products each client wants in their car.

All in all, the tools and skills necessary to do each job are similar but for totally different reasons. Regardless, I have found that the most critical elements are the ability to think creatively, recognize unique solutions and work quickly. If you can learn how to do that without getting totally stressed out in the process, then you can learn to be successful at just about anything.


----------



## pjc

I randomly decided to become a paramedic after 5 years of installing. I miss the audio industry but this job is so much more rewarding. Pay is about the same but I have good benefits and job security! That was the biggest factor, job security. Now just audio on the side for coworkers and myself.


----------



## JayinMI

Yeah, people used to tell me to find something I loved and do that as a career...my advice to the people after me? Don't do it. 

I've been doing this almost 18 years.

I need a 4 10-hr day job, so I can use the rest of my time to do audio on the side 

Jay


----------



## pjc

Jay look into EMS. I stay at the station for 48 hours then off for 4 days. Plenty of audio time.


----------



## JayinMI

Can't really do blood so much. 

Besides around my here they are cutting back fire department and EMT personnel so much there wouldn't be many jobs around me.

Jay


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

Started in CA building custom boxes for smaller shops without wood working stuff. 
Installed professionally at a chain (with envisionelec in hating it) .

Hired at a radio station group and did broadcast-programming-promotions for years. Ironically met much of the crew as they were doing live broadcast from the stereo shop I was working at. The stereo shop (large chain) treated me like duke when I worked there.....when I started doing live remotes at the same shop I worked at...now I was a f-ing VIP.) 

Now I am self employed and primarily work for the engineering departments of package delivery companies doing everything from facilities design, conveyance systems, building experimental prototypes...blah, blah.

While I dont make money at it I also design/build land speed racing vehicles and am a consultant on 6ish current projects in different stages of development. 

-I use the skills I learned in CA damn near every day.

~JH


----------



## Bluliner

I worked in the industry, at some level, starting in the mid '90s throughout my HS and into my mid 20's. 

I was in engineering (friction science) until about 2008 or so. Got a wild hair up my ass and decided to see if I could get rich in the wonderful world of finance (industrial banking/off balance sheet stuff)...ya...that didn't work well. FDIC closed the bank. That was interesting...

Now, trying to start my own biz. I'm flipping cars and saving my pennies to open a job-shop [water jet, hole poppers, CNC, etc.]

No more working my ass off so someone else can get rich. (I don't take well to authority anyway)


----------



## bigguy

Installed for 3 years, now I am a jail guard.


----------



## quality_sound

I make bombs. The troubleshooting skills come in handy sometimes. That's about it.


----------



## fish

quality_sound said:


> I make bombs. The troubleshooting skills come in handy sometimes. That's about it.



How are your stress levels? :worried:


----------



## quality_sound

Fine. They're pretty insensitive. it's missles and fuzes that can be tricky. An unarmed bomb will bounce on impact so I'm not too concerned with them.


----------



## fergsonfire

Installed for a little while, now I am a supervisor at a nuclear power plant. They don't let me play with anything, I just tell other people to go play with things.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Installed back in the mid 90's 
Went to Mobile Dynamics (both me and my brother together)
Apprenticed at The Speaker Shop (Buffalo NY)
moved on to school at ITT Tech which took me to 
IBM (chip production tech)
Dow Corning (R&D tech)
Advanced Refractory Technologies (R&D tech)
and alllllll sorts of other things... 

Currently been unemployed for over 2yrs and about at wits end... Michigan has FAILED and I'm somewhat stuck here with my parents not doing so well...

Resume available upon request


----------



## fish

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Installed back in the mid 90's
> Went to Mobile Dynamics (both me and my brother together)
> Apprenticed at The Speaker Shop (Buffalo NY)
> moved on to school at ITT Tech which took me to
> IBM (chip production tech)
> Dow Corning (R&D tech)
> Advanced Refractory Technologies (R&D tech)
> and alllllll sorts of other things...
> 
> Currently been unemployed for over 2yrs and about at wits end... Michigan has FAILED and I'm somewhat stuck here with my parents not doing so well...
> 
> Resume available upon request



Man, that's an impressive resume, & some tough luck the past couple of years. 

Not at all trying to get a rise out of you, but have you tried getting some employment that doesn't pertain to your field... just to have some extra cash?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yeah, I'm "over qualified" for most things so I get looked over that way too... 

for the longest time, I hate to say, unemployment was the best game in town... without going back to a tech job, nothing would pay the same, so getting a 40hr that would pay LESS seemed rather silly... till unemployment ran out.. 

Thank you..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I actually found and took some pics of some things I've messed with and collected over the years, pretty cool... 

How about some actual chips in "raw" form?? (dead and worthless at this point of course) No telling value here... priceless to me.. 



















Or an R&D Siliicon wafer..?? This one is VERY VERY special.... (pure glass remember, window glass is Silicon Dioxide) a 500$ wafer










Why is this so special... It's a few hundred MICRONS thick...



















this is called a "shower head" it's directly above wafers inside of the deposition chambers, it's used to evenly mix and distribute various mix gasses over the wafer in a laminar flow.. The "color" on it, is actually SiC coating... (a 5500$ part)









the back side.. 









This is a pair of old O-rings for the above shower head, upper and lower... 

The small lower was a 960$ part and the large upper was a 1500$ part.. (I'm not joking)









And lastly, a ceramic gas feedthrough... this would allow the passage of specific gasses into a HIGH VACUUM chamber, while insulating me and the surroundings from high power RF... 650$ part...









I've got more I'm sure...


----------



## whatsparks

i work for peterbilt of ontario as a diesel mechanic but i do more custom wiring and installs of satelite and gps


----------



## Bluliner

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Yeah, I'm "over qualified" for most things so I get looked over that way too...
> 
> for the longest time, I hate to say, unemployment was the best game in town... without going back to a tech job, nothing would pay the same, so getting a 40hr that would pay LESS seemed rather silly... till unemployment ran out..
> 
> Thank you..


Been there done that. 

It makes absolutely no sense to get off of unemployment if you'll be taking a 50% pay cut if you joined the workforce again. But when it runs out, you're kinda screwed b/c of that big 'gap' in your work history. 

I got shafted after moving everything to San Diego and sent out God knows how many resumes all over the country. Seems everyone with a job/career is an expert on how to land a job. You'll hear the word 'networking' all the time...and even that doesn't guarantee anything. 

I finally got sick of it all, scraped together a couple nickels and started a small business. I'm by no means rolling in dough...but it's nice not having to listen to office gossip or being micro-managed by a bra-burner. It's still stressful...but it's a different kind of stress. No one can fire me, I won't be written up if I'm late, if I want to tell someone to kiss my ass I can...which is nice. The bills and dealing with the secretary of state? That sucks...big time. 

If you have a few $$$ tucked away or don't mind selling everything you own, I'd say go for it. 

If you don't want to take that kinda risk, I'd suggest going back to school...out of state. 

Look at schools in states & cities where you might actually land a job. You'll have professors with friends (there's your networking) and you have something fresh on your resume to fill that employment gap. Financial aid will cover your living situation & tuition. 

Plan on going back to school for a semester or 2 (1yr) and try to find a career at the same time. When you do find something, and you will, see if they offer tuition reimbursement. Bam...your graduate degree is covered and all it cost you was 1-2 semesters of tuition.

You probably still have student loans outstanding and collecting interest in deferment anyway. That interest is adding up. Michigan isn't going to produce the type of career that you'd be looking for...no time soon anyway. But going to an out-of-state school where the job market is a bit better might just be the ticket you need. 

Going in debt to get ahead sucks...but when push comes to shove, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. 

I'd wish you luck, but since you're an engineer you can probably manufacture it. At least some of us ME's can...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I found a few more items... 

These are Organic LEDs I was working on for Philips Lighting and the Department of Energy (DOE) 

Imagine 2"x2"x1/16"thick piece of glass, with a coating on it, thinner than a human hair, producing as much light at a typical LED

My role was the finishing role, I applied a Silicon Carbide "stack" of ultra thin layers of SiC of varying composition, as a "barrier coating" to protect the organics from water and oxygen (both degrade the organics)

Each layer would be 200nm (nanometer) thick and there where 6 layers and a 100nm thick finishing layer for a total of 1300nm or 1.3um (micron)

you can easily see the varying levels of protection here, some are really bad and dead, and the one, the "hero" I kept after the project lead turned his nose up at it.. 









Even the hero has issues... being R&D, it was just to prove it could be done... production would take care of the details... Project passed.. 









Here is obvious degradation of the organics and delamination of the aluminum backing... It actually got so hot on the left side, you can see where the glass cracked... when the organics short out, it's like watching a wildfire in slow motion as it moves across the device.. 









Nearly a complete loss here...


----------



## kenn_chan

Installed as a hobby from 1987~1993

worked in a company that imported US cars and then customised prior to sale, ran the custom paint, lowering and hydraulics side from 1993~1997. 

Lost my Visa  and started working on the local military base at the Auto Skills Shop teaching sailors how to fix their cars 1997~2000 

changed professions out of exasperation (no upward mobility) and ran the outdoor recreation rentals, and programs from 2000~2006

returned as the Skills & Development Manager and now oversea the auto skills, wood skills ceramics shops etc. 2006~present

so now i get paid to supervise, and occasionly I will get a young sailor that wants to install a system and they all get that dumb dog look whenever i try and explain soundstage, or image to them as well proper (safe) wiring etc.


----------



## Spkrboxx

Installed professionally 1997-2011

Started at Best Buy when I was 17. Moved from shop to shop for many years as most of us have, had my own shop for a couple years. Ended up at a high end customizer doing all professional athlete cars for the last 4 years.
Fed 2011 got a job as a sales rep for a electronics distributor that was making a move into this area. Now I drive around to all of the shops in the 3 state area, no one does anything good anymore. I don't like 90% of what I sell, and I kind of miss building things with my hands. But on the upside, I now have found a little motivation to work on my own system...


----------



## danyman

whent from installing to trucking.. love em both but trucking is less stressful.. and im happyer and more mooolla at the end run. by about 5times more a month


----------



## Phreaxer

I didn't install (professionally) for very long, but I have been in the design/engineering world for a long time now. I have been doing that pretty consistantly now for 11 years. I have worked in every genre possible from nuclear power to missile systems to architectural to my current position as a commercial plumbing designer. 

I'm trying to change career paths at this point, but it's a long slow process to get where I am trying to get but it starts with the completion of my Masters in 14 weeks.


----------



## lsm

Installed/Worked in the Industry from 1989-2003. I have worked in the Energy Sector for the last 7 years and enjoy the "hobby" now more than ever!


----------



## childersbros

Went to school at Acoustic Edge in 2007 then went to woek at a local shop for till 2009 nvr could pay bills then i got married and needed the extra cash flow so installed low voltage outdoor lighting till 2011 now i am working for John Deere construction dealership


----------



## w8lifter21

Spent 5 /2 years with Grainger between inside sales and purchasing. Recently took a job working for Continental Electronics(same company that makes OEM nav radios for VW)


----------



## w8lifter21

and like others have said, once it stopped being my main source of income, makes working on my own and friends projects more enjoyble!


----------



## jowens500

Still doing it after 18 plus years and I would literally chew my right arm off to get out. But as with everyone else that's been doing it as long as I have I'm not qualified to do anything else as this is all I've ever done.............


----------



## BoostedNihilist

fixin jets, and flyin planes.

installing is a great way to get a better job.


----------



## JayinMI

jowens500 said:


> Still doing it after 18 plus years and I would literally chew my right arm off to get out. But as with everyone else that's been doing it as long as I have I'm not qualified to do anything else as this is all I've ever done.............


Same boat here. I've been installing (professionally) since November '93, and I'd like to move on -- after I get some new product on accommodation. LOL

Jay


----------



## jowens500

JayinMI said:


> Same boat here. I've been installing (professionally) since November '93, and I'd like to move on -- after I get some new product on accommodation. LOL
> 
> Jay


I didn't have to chew my arm off, but as of today, I'm FINALLY out of the industry. I'm now a service advisor at Chevy dealership and I'm never looking back!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

jowens500 said:


> I didn't have to chew my arm off, but as of today, I'm FINALLY out of the industry. I'm now a service advisor at Chevy dealership and I'm never looking back!!!!


In the 80's-90's, being a service advisor at a busy dealership was a six figure income.
5-6 years is the average burn out period for that job.
Amazing turnover considering how hard it is to get any job nowadays but the job just chews you up and spits you out.
You're the focal point of everyone's frustration; the customer, the tech, and the manager.
And the service manager position isn't any better; just leads to divorce or a heart attack.

My advice I have for you is make sure to maintain your csi rating every month or they'll find someone else to do your job. 
Also don't pick up the smoking habit they all seem to have.

I wish you well.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JayinMI

jowens500 said:


> I didn't have to chew my arm off, but as of today, I'm FINALLY out of the industry. I'm now a service advisor at Chevy dealership and I'm never looking back!!!!


Congratulations. One thing where this could be good is that if you have installed for a long time is you won't be the guy that looks at the customer's key chain and says "Oh, that must be the problem, you have aftermarket equipment." If you get a reputation as being a "car audio friendly" shop, this will do nothing but help in that regard.

I don't know how many hundreds of times I've had customer's come in and say the dealership told them the radio/amp/remote start is causing the problem only to prove it isn't...usually after the dealer charged them to guess at the problem. I usually have to waste several hours pulling things off of the car so it can go back and get fixed and then put it back on after it is fixed. 

And we can't charge for that in the name of good customer service. But somehow the dealer can tell the customer to come to us and hand us a bill and we should pay it? I don't think so...

Jay


----------



## mrtwelvevolts

Great thread...I installed from 1995 to 2004, The last shop i worked at was Car toys in Mesquite,TX, a co-worker Troy Staska wanted to do everything in his power to get me fired due to the fact i was fast and cherry picked every job! I screwed around and got my DL suspended and the second he found out he called HR and had me terminated.I knew at this point i had to make a major decision, Work for my self or take orders from a store manager much younger then me in most cases..So i started High tech Networks htdfw.com "a commercial low voltage company" in 2005.
Troy is now a 40? year old installer at best buy.
Installers wanting to move forward out of mobile electronics should look into either home theater or commercial low voltage ie security,access audio/video...it's all inputs and outputs and your rates are upwards of $250 per hour!
Good luck guys


----------



## nittanylion64

Installed at Best Buy from 00-10. It was fun, but it started to become a real hassle. I started as an elementary school counselor in an inner city school in Indy. I love it! My kids will make you laugh, cry, scream-often at the same time. I never know what I am going to walk into everyday. As far as car audio skills go-doing friends systems. I think I am a better salesman now trying to get other people to spend their money so I have something to do. I also get to show the kids my installs and let them listen to them. That takes me down to their level and I am no longer the enemy.


----------



## damonryoung

Installed from '97-'00, then moved on through a career in retail management that included stints at Best Buy and Home Depot. Got tired of those hours and decided to finish school and now am an electrical engineer. I use most of the basics I learned installing in work nearly every day. 

D


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## Darth SQ

nittanylion64 said:


> Installed at Best Buy from 00-10. It was fun, but it started to become a real hassle. I started as an elementary school counselor in an inner city school in Indy. I love it! My kids will make you laugh, cry, scream-often at the same time. I never know what I am going to walk into everyday. As far as car audio skills go-doing friends systems. I think I am a better salesman now trying to get other people to spend their money so I have something to do. I also get to show the kids my installs and let them listen to them. That takes me down to their level and I am no longer the enemy.


I absolutely love your story. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Changchung

39 years old, installing from 1990... I cant stop do it... My friends always call me to install something to them... 

It is not my primary job, I just do it sometimes.

Now I am in the security and scorts service.


----------



## BrianAbington

I worked about 2 years at sears in 99 right out of high school. I was in the electronics section but my manager had me focus on car audio because I could sell it like crazy. He fired me because I would sell the customer what they wanted and not what I could sell the most expensive protection plan on. 

In 2001 I worked for about a year at best buy split between the sales floor and the install bay. I was fired because after christmas I came in one week to check the schedule and had 0 hours. I told my boss I needed hours or else I needed to find a new job. Came back the next week and I wasn't even on the schedule. I asked him what was up and he said after I spoke to him last week he added hours for me...he fired me because I was a no call no show. My asking why he didn't call me to tell me he gave me hours just bounced off of him so I left and never went back to that store. 

I really wanted to get into one of the main shops in Omaha but I could never get hired on. 

So over the next decade I did about 300 installs on my own in my drive way as a way to make extra money. While I worked who knows how many jobs to pay the bills.

I also worked many many concerts as an independent contractor doing show production, FOH, worked as a roadie for a blues band and any number of odd audio things. I had also run sound at church since the age of 8 so I really enjoyed the pro audio aspect.

Then I got married. I've said this before but my ex...if it wasn't a hobby she was interested in I wasn't allowed to be interested in it. 

So I stopped my car audio hobby, stopped my pro audio work (she didn't like me being gone from 7 am to 2 am when I had a gig on a random saturday) 

I now work for a telecomunications company making the most money I ever have.

My personal audio business being a hobby since 9 and my own semi pro thing for over a decade is what got me this job.

However I wonder if I hadn't put the audio business on hold for the sake of "marital bliss" if that would be on a completely different level.

I now focus on restoring speakers, building custom speakers and home subs, and repair and install on the side. I have a plan to bring back the audio business but that will take time because I want to stay debt free to do it.


----------



## Coppertone

Gave it up and went into the medical field. One thing for sure is you will always be in need of medical care.


----------



## Tobtech

Okay, I'll play.

Installed from 1989 - 1995
Worked for Directed Electronics 1995 -2003 (roughly, left and came back)
Worked for Kicker from 2003 - 2009

Laid off from Kicker and now work for a commercial AV company setting up trade shows. I can't say that I enjoy it but it pays the bills. There is not much opportunity to be creative like in car audio so I can say that I miss car audio. There is a lot to be said for enjoying what you do and at least I was able to enjoy what I did for 20 years.

Car audio is still a hobby of mine and I enjoy it when I can but it takes the fun out of it when people want everything so cheap. I will stick to working on my own cars. I am sad to see what the car audio industry has become.


----------



## plinker4life

Installed from 2000-2006 mostly remote starters and security drove 60 miles one way for that job. Got burned out . Now i Work in QC for a company that makes gypsum wallboard. 2006-current. Help buddies with custom home A/V on the side. I still love car audio but out in the country you cannot pay the bills doing it for a living.


----------



## JayinMI

Tobtech said:


> I enjoy it when I can but it takes the fun out of it when people want everything so cheap. I will stick to working on my own cars. I am sad to see what the car audio industry has become.


Me too.

Jay


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Haha... It comes full circle.... I start at Swift Audio in Elk Rapids Mi tomorrow (3/6/13)... 

Only been 20yrs off, this should be fun, lots of marine/boat jobs.. lots of money in the area... Can't wait to get started...


----------



## Sound Suggestions

plinker4life said:


> Installed from 2000-2006 mostly remote starters and security drove 60 miles one way for that job. Got burned out . Now i Work in QC for a company that makes gypsum wallboard. 2006-current. Help buddies with custom home A/V on the side. I still love car audio but out in the country you cannot pay the bills doing it for a living.


Which company do you work for? I worked at CGC a USG company for 10 years, I have been selling gypsum now for the last 15years or so.

Hope to hear from you!

Guy


----------



## SPLEclipse

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Haha... It comes full circle.... I start at Swift Audio in Elk Rapids Mi tomorrow (3/6/13)...
> 
> Only been 20yrs off, this should be fun, lots of marine/boat jobs.. lots of money in the area... Can't wait to get started...


Congrats!

Like pretty much everyone else, I installed on the side during high school, and landed a job during college at Best Buy (car audio sales). I hated every minute of it, as my manager(s) were incompetent and the rest of my sales guys came from different departments so they didn't care about the hobby at all. That job did _not_ end well. For there I've worked at a Books-A-Million (loved that job), Veterinary Clinic (worked up from a kennel position to lead vet-tech), had a slew of restaurant jobs that lead to bar managing (extremely stressful but awesome job), and I'm now in my 5th year of delivering pizzas for Dominos (extremely laid back, pretty good money).

I started back to school for Radiology Technology this year and will be done in about another year, but in the meantime I'm working on a few prototypes for a business idea in the field.


----------



## Benja

After my illustrious career in deck and driver swapping I moved into satellite communications. 

I started with DirecTV when they came out back in early/mid 90's while I was learning home and car audio.

I had a chance to learn VSAT so I hopped on that train. I began by installing Direcway and Hughes on 7-11's and gas stations for lottery and credit card transactions.

I got tired of contracting because most days I was working for free, the money dropped out and installers were getting completely screwed. So I went to work in the shipyard on tugboats and stuff. Learning huge mechanics was awesome. Torquing an L7 bolt to 900 ft lbs with a 4 ft ratchet was really cool.

Broken bones and cuts made me rethink my career choice. One day I got a call from a maritime communications company looking for techs. Ended up getting paid to fly around the world and work on stabilized antennas on yachts, cruise ships and oil rigs.

First year I was a total rock star. Unbelievable! After 4 years I couldn't take it anymore, worst job ever.

Now I am in tech support for VSAT. Boring but at least I am at home every night and I don't have to go through another airport again. 4 years and I had to add pages to my passport. Gets old fast.


----------



## Innovative:Cory

Cool thread....worked in the industry in some capacity or another from 2000-2009. 
I am now a RN.
I still have a close relationship with the individual I sold my last shop to. So on occasion I will still install some remote starts in the winter. 
I am happy I can enjoy this as a hobby again.


----------



## greystone

Installed from 2002-2007. Did everything from big box stores, to custom shops, to big-rigs.

Moved on to the restaurant business. Worked up to executive chef, now I am the GM of a locally owned BBQ place with two locations.

Only time I need to use my car audio skills are when there are electrical issues with cooking appliances. Beyond that, I can actually enjoy working on cars now.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

This thread was still on page 1, so...

I spent 3 years installing and those three years were enough to burn me out on the industry. I quit about 10 years ago and I'm just now starting to get back into it as a hobby.

After leaving the install bay did I plumbing for a summer, it was strictly residential repipes. It was fun, but the guy I was working with didn't have enough work to keep me on full-time so I moved on.

I then went to local trucking, I picked up a weekend gig doing stagehand work. After a few years of doing that I went to long haul trucking and I just quit driving professionally a few months ago. In those ten years behind the wheel I saw all sorts of crazy stuff and just barely joined the million mile club. The most stressful thing I've done in my life was train newbies, yikes!

I met my girlfriend on a loading dock and we drove together for six months before we decided that the two of us living in a space smaller than most peoples bathrooms just wasn't a good idea. She got a job in Richmond, Va so I moved with her and quit driving.

Now I'm a freelance stagehand and I'm finding enough work to pay the bills and have a little cash left over. I'm having a TON of fun and really enjoy the work. At this point I wish I would have gone to this full-time instead of trucking. In addition to that, I'm picking up a little photography work here and there. 

The improvising and creativity skills I learned along the way really come handy. It's amazing how often I'm drawing on past experiences to solve little problems both on stage and with the camera. These skills landed me a touring job for a video company (GoVision) after just a month of being back in this industry. 

It's not all nerdy geek stuff either, somedays it seems like all I do is run cables then a few hours later coil them back up, but it's still better than anything else I've done. Just a couple days ago I was trying to keep the wind from blowing the tarp off a Hammond B3 and a pair of Leslie speakers while trying to pull mics as the rain was coming in sideways, and I was laughing the whole time. Less than an hour later then band hit the stage…


----------



## JYarrow

I worked in a retail shop for 13 1/2 years (Sept 2000 to Feb 2014), started in sales, moved to store manager. Also did installs (it's how I landed the job to begin with) and did almost all the custom work for the last 10 years or so. I loved that side of it, but got burned out on the typical customers and working 6 days a week, no benefits, and no overtime. I got offered a job by one of my customers at a company called Communications International doing 2-way radio installs on Fire trucks, ambulances, police cars, and municipal vehicles. I also do emergency lighting and have even learned installation on base stations In buildings. So yes, my car audio experience is VERY beneficial to my new career.


----------



## knever3

I landed my dream job at Best Buy when I graduated in '96. I worked in the install bay as an installer then up front to Car Audio Sales Supervisor because my neck was bothering me so much. After a few went back to the install bay as Supervisor and loved it and had much success in the company until they wanted us to be more like managers and go to meetings. I lost touch with my installers a bit and wanted to branch out more with custom installs and woodworking, boxes etc. The company would not allow it so I felt I was in a dead end job since they alleviated the regional install rep.

I was always into customer satisfaction since I worked both the sales and install side so a customer came in one day and bought the top of the line Pioneer head unit which he had to order for a couple of weeks. I installed the deck and he wanted to buy some components and I took him out to the sales floor and recommended the Rockford set. We didn't have ANY components to sell him in stock so I offered him a left field alternative. He said he didn't want to wait so he'd rather just go to Circuit City to buy their speakers. I told him I had a set of components personally if he would like to buy them and I could charge him to install them. 

I had a set of DEI studio 3-way components at home so I punched off the clock for lunch, went home and brought them to work. He paid me cash for the components and I charged him the component rate for Best Buy to install them. They sounded great!

While he was waiting he ran into the sales manager in the store, he asked how he'd get a warranty on the speakers I sold him. He didn't know what the story was so he asked me and I said there is no warranty, we don't sell them and they are used, he agreed to that already.

Well a couple days later, Holoween actually I was called into the office for the first time ever. I was fired for selling him those speakers due to a conflict of interest. I was crushed.

I went on to work as an auto mechanic at Belle Tire and a small shop, worked as an electrician and now I am working at a solar production facility with reactors.

I am still bitter about the whole scenario of years gone by. I lost all my stock options which amounted to about $40,000. I loved that job.


----------



## MayLegacy

i started at Circuit City in 2000, ended up working 7 years there while I was getting my first bachelors degree. When I left Circuit City I was the install manager, I was pretty burned out and found a cool place to work for that did full police car and emergency vehicle builds after that, and I never had to have any direct interaction with the customers. Being that I never used my first degree I went back to school and needing something more flexible. I turned to Best Buy for a weekend install job. I have put in another 5 years there, I still work 4-6 hours a week and get to keep my discount  I have, for 4 years now, been working as the Imaging supervisor in a decently sized trauma center. I am licensed in x-ray as well as radiation therapy.


----------



## nstaln

I was a car audio/electronics installer after leaving the army in '98. I worked for a few shops in that capacity until 2001 when I started outfitting police/public safety vehicles. I eventually became the shop supervisor for that company and had a hand full of installers for in-house and on-location services. After several years with that company I really just topped-out wage/benefit wise and it was time to move on.

I currently work for a regional ISP/phone/data company on a team of data engineers managing routers...it's completely different but doesn't require me to work under dashboards or in crown-vic trunks(all you public safety guys know what I mean), plus I make a $hit-ton more money than I ever did in the installation field which allows me to buy more goodies and spend more time working on my own car.


----------



## carfreak1024

Electrical Engineering Student currently. Planning my future most likely in the telecommunications industry.


----------



## Dodslobber

installed from 90-00
was a batchman at a concrete plant for a couple of years
now Warehouse Manager for the school district


----------



## ndm

Installer from early 96 to late 97
Military 97 to current
Installer/sales 98 to 2001
Telecom industry 98 to 2009
Laid off/ Deployed on and off 2009 to 2011
Technician at Enersys Battery company 2011 to 2013

2013 to Current- Operations tech at the nations largest tower company....loving it...make my own hours....home office.....company vehicle....great pay....great benefits...Freedom .....great company!!!!

For all you guys looking to get out of the install biz.....you should try to get into the wireless business. Plenty of different types of positions and growing rapidly.
FYI, my company is called *Crown Castle*.

Still in the military....3 years from retirement....hopefully only one more deployment left (already deployed 5 times)

I got burned out on car audio as a profession and telecom bubble burst bigtime.... Lets hope people never stop talking on cell phones, tablets,etc....


----------



## ndm

carfreak1024 said:


> Electrical Engineering Student currently. Planning my future most likely in the telecommunications industry.


Go for the wireless telecom industry. Much more growth and much better future outlook.


----------



## JayinMI

MayLegacy said:


> i started at Circuit City in 2000, ended up working 7 years there while I was getting my first bachelors degree. When I left Circuit City I was the install manager, I was pretty burned out and found a cool place to work for that did full police car and emergency vehicle builds after that, and I never had to have any direct interaction with the customers. Being that I never used my first degree I went back to school and needing something more flexible. I turned to Best Buy for a weekend install job. I have put in another 5 years there, I still work 4-6 hours a week and get to keep my discount  I have, for 4 years now, been working as the Imaging supervisor in a decently sized trauma center. I am licensed in x-ray as well as radiation therapy.


I did 3 tours at Circuit. Like 98-99, left, came back, 2000-2001, left worked at a regular car audio shop, went back to circuit in 2007-2008. The first two tours were a lot of fun. District manager sucked.

Had something fall into my lap, so I'm waiting to see if it pans out. It's 40-hr/wk, 7-4pm, 5 days. Way better than now.

Jay


----------



## pjc

I guess I can chime in again. Left the audio industry to be a paramedic. Now a very part time paramedic but my custom cabinet business has really taken off. So I spend most of my day in a 30x30 shop building cabinets and furniture. And have never been happier.


----------



## hot9dog

started installing in 1986- Hesperia California at Hitmans (he sold audio equipment out of his garage and built boxes in the back yard)- it was like a party atmosphere 24-7. There would be 10 - 20 cars parked in front of the house all of the time. lol. moved out of the area and installed on the side out of my garage while going to university. Did that for several years then got into aerospace manufacturing- ran several shops. Currently am engineering support for a aerospace fastener company. I frequently fall back on my old installer mindset- terminology, the whole DIY punk rock train of thought etc... those early years were crazy and fun... i look back and smile. I still install on the side and do consulting-................. go out and build something


----------



## niko084

Started installing in '99, finished around '04 professionally. I never landed the job at the right place and I was growing sick of installing remote starters and head units... Too simplistic I wanted to do so much more and did more for some close friends and myself, however still never to the extent I wanted to. Time constraints for car owners who needed them daily, most installs had to be finished in a day or two with minimal work space, often pulling interiors out in parking lots to sound deaden.

I still think about getting back into it but I feel the industry has been slowly dying off and money talks when you get a bit older.

So now I do IT, I'm the technical manager of a small business who supports a number of small businesses and local home users. Handling everything from security, surveillance, phones, networking, servers... 

But I'm getting sick of that, considering getting back into the A/V world in some way.


----------



## hessdawg

Installed professionally from 98-2011 started at circuit them moved to sac and did wholesale work for dealerships then moved back to Monterey and worked at a local shop. After that best buy.
Got burnt out on car audio so I decided to become a firefighter, and it's the best thing I've ever done. I work way less, get paid way more, finally have medical and retirement. And I don't get written up for overtime  woo woo

I can enjoy car audio again

I use allot of skills I learned an installer
Customer service 
Trouble shooting
Time management 
Organization


----------



## pjc

hessdawg said:


> Installed professionally from 98-2011 started at circuit them moved to sac and did wholesale work for dealerships then moved back to Monterey and worked at a local shop. After that best buy.
> Got burnt out on car audio so I decided to become a firefighter, and it's the best thing I've ever done. I work way less, get paid way more, finally have medical and retirement. And I don't get written up for overtime  woo woo
> 
> I can enjoy car audio again
> 
> I use allot of skills I learned an installer
> Customer service
> Trouble shooting
> Time management
> Organization




Very good gig. I do EMS so I understand. Great hours, decent pay, and good benefits.


----------



## hessdawg

pjc said:


> Very good gig. I do EMS so I understand. Great hours, decent pay, and good benefits.


Always wanted to go to medic school so I could do more on scene. Allot of respect for you guys.
May get a chance if I get picked up with Seattle to do their medic on program if I'm lucky


----------



## pjc

hessdawg said:


> Always wanted to go to medic school so I could do more on scene. Allot of respect for you guys.
> 
> May get a chance if I get picked up with Seattle to do their medic on program if I'm lucky




I love it. I did it with a rural 911 for about 6 years. And this past year I've been on a helicopter with Air Evac. So much fun. It's different than I expected though. And we fly a medic and a nurse so that took some getting use to, having a partner to think through things with. 
Here is a pic from a PR event with Hennesey Motorsports.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Since I last posted in this thread I have moved up big time on my tour. In fact, now I'm the "go to" guy on the tour. When the client needs something, they call me, and when my company needs to know about the tour or the client, they call me. I'm working towards officially being the account manager for the tour, while still touring. I think I'll achieve this goal by the end of the year.

I couldn't imagine a more fitting job for me, I love it like I never knew possible. Days like today, where we tied a load out record, are extremely rewarding. I literally think to myself everyday, "Damn I love my job!" The company treats me extremely well and I'll probably end up retiring from here, I love it that much. For the first time in my nomadic life, I'm starting to look for a house to buy.


----------



## SQ WRX

Stopped installing professionally just over a year ago. Now working as a paralegal in immigration law. Definitely a drastic change from working at a car/home a/v shop, but the change of pace and increased pay check are a welcomed change.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^^. Don't worry lol, you'll spend that " increased pay " on audio goodies.


----------



## SQ WRX

Got that right!!


----------



## nittanylion64

I have a small update as well. As of November of last year, I was elected mayor of my hometown. I had moved back to my hometown, as I accepted a school counseling position in my hometown. It was an odd feeling walking down the halls of my old schools. Then 18 months after moving back I was elected mayor. That gig has been interesting because the Chief of Police and The City Manager both quit within a month of my being elected. I have had a few growing pains, and have LEARNED ALOT. It has been a lot of fun so far and no one has thrown anything at me. We are a town of 3200, so I am still a school counselor, but I am excited to see if some of my ideas help out the town.


----------



## fredswain

Installed professionally from 94-02. I now design heart assist pumps for people experiencing heart failure. I currently have one heart pump patent with 2 more pending and a couple of more applications about to be filed. I'm trying to phase myself out of here to open a brewery.


----------



## lostthumb

fredswain said:


> Installed professionally from 94-02. I now design heart assist pumps for people experiencing heart failure. I currently have one heart pump patent with 2 more pending and a couple of more applications about to be filed. I'm trying to phase myself out of here to open a brewery.


Hey Fred!! I was just chatting with Matt the otherday and he told me you were doing heart pumps. Very awesome!!


----------



## fredswain

lostthumb said:


> Hey Fred!! I was just chatting with Matt the otherday and he told me you were doing heart pumps. Very awesome!!


What's going on, Tam? Where are you and Vinny hiding now?


----------



## dawaro

Since the last few post are an Audio Designs reunion, I figured I would chime in. Worked as an installer from 88-92 full time and from 96-02 part time (hard to raise kids on an installers pay but had to feed my habit).

Now I am a regional superintendent and software SME for a major midstream energy company.

Funny part is now that I can actually afford to do an install like I want I can't find the time because of work....


----------



## white 450

I installed from the early 90's to about 2001. At my last stop in Memphis, TN were were one of the few shops that sold and installed custom wheels. One of my wheel and tire wholesalers hired my away and I've been doing that since. I've just recently gotten back into audio and forgot how fun it is. I'm still the old guy that's hanging on to the 90's buying old school stuff but I do appreciate how the technology has improved, especially in head units and processors.


----------



## bassfromspace

nittanylion64 said:


> I have a small update as well. As of November of last year, I was elected mayor of my hometown. I had moved back to my hometown, as I accepted a school counseling position in my hometown. It was an odd feeling walking down the halls of my old schools. Then 18 months after moving back I was elected mayor. That gig has been interesting because the Chief of Police and The City Manager both quit within a month of my being elected. I have had a few growing pains, and have LEARNED ALOT. It has been a lot of fun so far and no one has thrown anything at me. We are a town of 3200, so I am still a school counselor, but I am excited to see if some of my ideas help out the town.


Dope!


----------



## Lexingtonian

Installed from '94 to '97 (roughly). Only took me 3 years to figure out there wasn't any money in it.. had my fun though and moved into Information Technology. Been at the same company for 19yrs now in management.


----------



## leonpiper69

white 450 said:


> I installed from the early 90's to about 2001. At my last stop in Memphis, TN were were one of the few shops that sold and installed custom wheels. One of my wheel and tire wholesalers hired my away and I've been doing that since. I've just recently gotten back into audio and forgot how fun it is. I'm still the old guy that's hanging on to the 90's buying old school stuff but I do appreciate how the technology has improved, especially in head units and processors.


I too am now buying stuff that I miss from the 90s.

I installed for couple years right out of highschool (late 90s). Had been doing it for friends since I was about 14. But then went to college for HVAC.....but now I have a very small company building custom guns which allows me to also be a stay at home dad (2yr and 5yr) and support the wife's MIL career.


----------

